# What type of wood is this???



## brentman0110 (May 1, 2008)

I know some of you fella's will know what type of wood this is??? These are branches from a tree that was just taken down. The trunk was about 4 feet across and the branches shown here are about 6 inches in diameter.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (May 1, 2008)

It almost looks like oasge orange or hedge as some people call it. I say that beacause of the yellowish orange color of the wood.
I could be right or I could be wrong.
Jason


----------



## coyote1263 (May 1, 2008)

looks like hedge


----------



## brentman0110 (May 1, 2008)

Hmmm. Don't think it is hedge. Most Hedge trees that I have seen have a trunk that kind of splits into two or more trunks. This one had a massive trunk...4 feet in diameter and was 50+ feet tall. Unfortunatly, they took it before the leaves started so I cannot see one of those. But, I did not see any indication of old hedgeapples. One last thng, when these branches were cut, it did have sap coming out...


----------



## rivet (May 1, 2008)

That looks a lot like redbud, or as I call it to my wife's chagrin, "golden oak". We had one of those come down during last year's ice storm and the yellow wood looks a lot like my former tree. The giveaway for redbud though is that the fibres of the wood kind of twist around as the tree grows upwards, giving the wood a lot of strength and making it a pain in the *** to cut or trim. I took a close look at the bark in your photos and it looks like that too. There should be a reddish hue to the bark, but I can't make it out from the pictures.


----------



## brentman0110 (May 1, 2008)

Maybe I will just wait till it dries out and sling a hunk into the fire and see what type of smell it slings back..


----------



## lcruzen (May 1, 2008)

Choke cherry?


----------



## hey_beerman (May 1, 2008)

Almost looks like Mullbery

took one down in my yard last year..

burns real fast and almost no coals from it, similar to burning poplar


----------



## brentman0110 (May 1, 2008)

Good for smoking?


----------



## rwc565 (May 1, 2008)

I'm 99% sure that is is ELM.  I just cut down an elm tree on my place and this looks just like what I cut down.


----------



## reddog (May 1, 2008)

Sure could use some foilage to help I.D. that tree. That is the best way to I.D. plants.


----------



## packplantpath (May 1, 2008)

Where you are located might help too.


----------



## brentman0110 (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, the foilage was no where to be found. These big arse branches were bare. I am located in nashville, Tennessee.


----------



## brentman0110 (May 1, 2008)

A couple more pics of one of the bigger branches...


----------



## hell fire grill (May 2, 2008)

I have never seen a tree with black sap so I tryed googling it. The only thing I could find about trees with black sap was sudden oak death. The University of Tennissee extension should be able to identify the wood and tell if it has SOD. If it is possible that the wood has SOD they need to know because it is destroying oak forrests in California and Oregon. Tennessee is the nations largest hardwood producer. 


Here is a link to the UT extension.

http://www.utextension.utk.edu/


----------



## coyote1263 (May 2, 2008)

hedge or osage orange


----------



## master_dman (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a red elm.


----------



## packplantpath (May 2, 2008)

Heh, looks like everybody has a different opinion.

In that case, I call it firewood.


----------



## jimr (May 2, 2008)

I think rwc565 hit it on the head. The bark sure looks like it. Try splitting a piece from the straightest piece you can find. If it doesn't split easy or clean it's probably elm. Elm is bugger to split. Don't think it would make good smoking wood.


----------



## meatballtn (May 2, 2008)

Hi guys ! I'm new to the board but that wood almost looks like black locust to me. If it is locust it will burn hot, don't know about the smoke flavor, it'll be hard to split too.


----------



## stacks (May 2, 2008)

I thought Black Locust had thorns?   It looks like Elm to me.  I've never seen Hedge with limbs that big.  Are there any similar tree's nearby?  Locate a similar tree and wait for a leaf to present itself.  Shouldn't be to long of a wait in Nashville.
Good luck


----------



## travcoman45 (May 2, 2008)

Ain't no tree expert, but that sure do look like the elms we got round these parts.


----------



## brentman0110 (May 3, 2008)

hey fella's, thanks for all the posts. Here is the consensus thus far:

First, this is NOT a hedge
Most folks think it is a red elm or some such
I have heard from a couple of folks that say locust...maybe. But there were/are no thorns on the branches.
I will look around for similar trees


----------



## brentman0110 (May 4, 2008)

Well,
Looks like firewood and no smoking here...


----------

